# ICC Profile for Noritsu D703?



## KenO (Apr 22, 2014)

Appreciate any help to find the ICC Profile(s) for Noritsu D703 Printer?

To date have checked their website NORITSU KOKI Co., Ltd. and while I found D703 product info http://www.noritsu.co.jp/english/business/imaging/product/docs/D703.pdf did not find any ICC profiles.

Also did not find anything when searched Dry Creek Photo's database of profiled digital printing labs Search DryCreekPhoto.com

Am wondering what I am doing wrong?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Those profiles are going to get created by the labs that are using that printer and assuming they're printing commercially they should make the profiles available to their customers. If you have one of those printers it's up to you to create your profiles. If you're trying to soft-proof for output to a printer at a lab that is selling you prints then ask the lab for the profiles.

Joe


----------

